# Look Keo pedals?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm new to this board so bare w/ me if this is repeated question. Has anyone tried the new Keo pedals? Ti particular? As good as Shimano's and Speedplay. I didn't see a review on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am interested too. I saw they have them at performancebike for $219 like everyone else, but with the 20% off coupon and double points days coming up...it is tempting. I have been a speedplay rider for three years, and would like to try Looks out since I haven't ridden them in decades, but they were always tanks. Now I might have to venture out into new waters.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a pair (steel axle not ti..). They are good value I think: Light, Easy to enter and exit, but no worries regarding exit by errror when sprinting etc. Only issue so far (had them a month) is that I think the float is a little bit too loose. I have them with red plates and the fact that black plates is unavailable at the moment is annoying, but they should arrive soon and I think I'll try that for next season.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Chris said it all so far,but floating is not an issue to me,as I hardly realize it,or have gotten used to it over the years.  

No dowsides so far,only walkind some miles in case of a flat would be a problem,I think.

Let´s see how my knees like them,after 6k.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

*I like them a lot.*

I have the steel version with red cleats.They are noticably lighter that the 7800 SL Shimano pedals that they replaced. I also like the float better. It feels natural. I plan to put a set on my other bike this week.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*La Bicicletta lists them for $169...*

Le Bicicletta has them for $169, but I can't tell if they are in stock or not. Heres a Linkie.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Question on the Keo float.*

Do they feature "free float" like the Speedplays? Or do they have float but a self centering spring that always tries to bring you back to the same position?

I'm considering ditching my Speedplay Zeros. Just having too much trouble clipping in. I'm so used to riding Time & Crank Bros on my MTBs that the Speedplays are giving me too much trouble. When I'm clipped in they are fine, just takes me forever to clip in. It's been about 4 rides now, and I'm still not able to get the hang of them....

So the Keo's seem promising "if" they do not try to self-center.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*sounds like*

you may have over tightened the four srews holding the cleat to the look adapter or need to lube your cleats (a dry lube). try loosening up the screws and only tightening them the 1/4 turn they recomend, and using a dry lube on the cleats.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

My biggest gripe is the screws that come with the cleats. Does anyone know what kind of screw driver will work best without tearing the slots? There has to be a better screw type than this. I see in some photo's they use a hex style, but thats not what came with my set.
As for the pedals they are light and hold the cleat real secure. I'm not much in favor of the red cleats as they are way too free for my liking. Any word on the Grey cleats (4.5 deg)?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Squizzle said:


> Do they feature "free float" like the Speedplays? Or do they have float but a self centering spring that always tries to bring you back to the same position?
> 
> I'm considering ditching my Speedplay Zeros. Just having too much trouble clipping in. I'm so used to riding Time & Crank Bros on my MTBs that the Speedplays are giving me too much trouble. When I'm clipped in they are fine, just takes me forever to clip in. It's been about 4 rides now, and I'm still not able to get the hang of them....
> 
> ...


The Keos do not self center.


----------

